# Come riattaccare numeri su maglietta da calcio?



## S T B (15 Luglio 2015)

Problema ricorrente: quando si comprano maglie da calcio da siti cinesi quasi sempre prima o poi la personalizzazione sul retro si stacca. Si può provare a riattaccare con il ferro da stiro, ma non funziona...

L'anno scorso ho provato a farli cucire ad una mia amica sarta, ma il risultato non è dei migliori.
Avete delle idee? Siete riusciti in passato?

La cosa strana è che l'anno scorso ho ordinato un completo del Milan e una maglia del City.
I numeri sulla maglia del Milan ha iniziato a staccarsi da subito, mentre i numeri pantaloncini sempre del Milan e della maglia del City ancora dopo tanti mesi reggono.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> Problema ricorrente: quando si comprano maglie da calcio da siti cinesi quasi sempre prima o poi la personalizzazione sul retro si stacca. Si può provare a riattaccare con il ferro da stiro, ma non funziona...
> 
> L'anno scorso ho provato a farli cucire ad una mia amica sarta, ma il risultato non è dei migliori.
> Avete delle idee? Siete riusciti in passato?
> ...



Le magliette del mercato orientale sono originali in tutto e per tutto, ma la personalizzazione purtroppo è un disastro, è evidente li non abbiano macchinari come i nostri (le personalizzazioni si fanno in Italia) ed io ho imparato ad acquistarle neutre, cosi giusto per non sbagliare.

Per rispondere alla tua domanda riattaccali con il ferro da stiro, metti la maglietta sull'asse, ci piazzi sopra un fazzoletto di stoffa e ci passi sopra con il ferro da stiro. Si riattacca, ma non credere ti duri per chissà quanto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Con la cola


----------



## S T B (15 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le magliette del mercato orientale sono originali in tutto e per tutto, ma la personalizzazione purtroppo è un disastro, è evidente li non abbiano macchinari come i nostri (le personalizzazioni si fanno in Italia) ed io ho imparato ad acquistarle neutre, cosi giusto per non sbagliare.
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda riattaccali con il ferro da stiro, metti la maglietta sull'asse, ci piazzi sopra un fazzoletto di stoffa e ci passi sopra con il ferro da stiro. Si riattacca, ma non credere ti duri per chissà quanto.



le prenderei neutre per poi farle personalizzare in Italia, ma purtroppo da noi i negozi te le personalizzano solo se le compri da loro e a prezzi assurdi.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> le prenderei neutre per poi farle personalizzare in Italia, ma purtroppo da noi i negozi te le personalizzano solo se le compri da loro e a prezzi assurdi.



Si lo so, infatti le tengo neutre e pazienza. Meglio cosi che orrende e rovinate da stampe pessime.


----------

